# MSU Animal Legal and Historical Web Center



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Michigan State University has newly announced the Animal Legal and Historical Web Center. The U.S. Sportsman Alliance claims the website contains information on animal rights law, is sponsored by the Animal Legal Defense Fund, an animal rights group, and is operated by Professor David Favre, an avid anti-hunter. 

http://www.ussportsmen.org/interactive/features/Read.cfm?ID=982

 MSU website


----------



## Engsetter (Nov 30, 2002)

The U.S. Sportsman's Alliance is correct. 

Professor David Favre is an anti-hunter that has launched the Animal Law Web Center. According to the following article http://www.newswise.com/articles/2002/10/ANIMAL.MSU.html 
he is a national officer of the Animal Legal Defense Fund and Species Survival Network. The Animal Legal Defense Fund is an anti-hunting organization. ADLF is an animal rights group that Worked with a coalition of wildlife organizations, to win a two-year ban on mountain lion trophy hunting in California. A few years later, California voters approve a ballot initiative permanently banning trophy hunting of mountain lions. 

Within the above article there is reference to the website http://www.animallaw.info and DANG there it is MSU and ADLF together right there in the header.

Edit: Sorry Big Frank 25, I just noticed your link to the website with MSU logo on it.


----------



## Engsetter (Nov 30, 2002)

If you want to e-mail the MSU President Peter McPherson here is the e-mail address from his website http://president.msu.edu/contact.html

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Engsetter (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm fired up and since I am; I sent the following e-mail to the MSU president.

Office of the President
President Peter McPherson
Michigan State University
450 Administration Building
East Lansing, MI 48824-1046

Dear President Peter McPherson: 

Why is Michigan State University supporting an Animal Rights Group by the name of the Animal Legal Defense Fund?

This is an outrage; a public university such as MSU must not have ties to such a group. I urge you to reconsider the support of the Animal Legal and Historical Web Center. 

Your Professor David Favre is an anti-hunter that has launched the Animal Legal and Historical Web Center. According to the following article http://www.newswise.com/articles/20...ANIMAL.MSU.html 
he is a national officer of the Animal Legal Defense Fund and Species Survival Network. The Animal Legal Defense Fund is most definitely an anti-hunting organization. ADLF is an animal rights group that worked with a coalition of anti-hunting organizations, to win a two-year ban on mountain lion hunting in California. A few years later, California voters approve a ballot initiative permanently banning all hunting of mountain lions. 

Within the above article there is reference to the website http://www.animallaw.info and there it is; MSU and ADLF together right there in the header. Michigan State University-Detroit College of Law is hosting this outrageous site. Why? This is an attack on me as a Michigan citizen and avid hunter; using my tax money. Michigan taxpayers funded $654 million of MSUs budget during the last fiscal year, about 45.1 percent. Our state tax dollars must not be used in this manner. Please do something about this. 

Thank You.

*NOTE:* LOL In the previous post I had copied the mountain lion information from the ALDF website, and erroniously had "Trophy" as part of hunting mountain lions. They wanted all mountain lion hunting banned let alone trophy lions.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sportsmen?s Advocacy Group Demands Michigan State Drop Animal Rights Law Center


(Columbus) - The U.S. Sportsmen?s Alliance, the nation?s premier advocacy organization on behalf of hunters, anglers and trappers, is demanding that Michigan State University (MSU) cease the operation of the newly announced Animal Legal and Historical Web Center. Michigan State University is a state-funded university. 

The website contains information on animal rights law, is sponsored by the Animal Legal Defense Fund, an animal rights group, and is operated by Professor David Favre, an avid anti-hunter.

Sportsmen and alumni have been voicing their displeasure with MSU?s sponsorship of the Center. Thus far, their concerns remain unanswered.

?Animal rights groups, including the Animal Legal Defense Fund, file lawsuits to stop hunting,? said Bud Pidgeon, president of the U.S. Sportsmen?s Alliance. ?The man running the Center is on record making outrageous statements against hunting. Therefore, a state university is providing the resources to ban hunting and other animal uses. I don?t think Michigan taxpayers should stand for it, and I know that sportsmen won?t.?

Professor Favre has been very direct about his disdain for hunting.

In the Spring, 2000, State Bar of Michigan Newsletter, Favre said "Most hunters would rather be left alone, claiming it is a personal decision to hunt or not, and that nobody has a right to dissuade their decision. The same argument was undoubtedly made by the owners of slaves."

?Besides the tasteless comparison, he obviously doesn?t understand that hunting plays a huge role in Michigan?s economy and culture,? said Pidgeon.

A recent study funded by the federal government indicates that Michigan?s approximately 800,000 hunters provided nearly $1.3 billion to the state?s economy in 2001. Michigan ranks seventh in the nation in hunting-related retail sales. In addition, hunters and anglers paid more than $67 million in fees and taxes, which is 76 percent of the total expenditures for fish and wildlife conservation programs in the state.

Michigan taxpayers funded $654 million of MSU?s budget during the last fiscal year, about 45.1 percent.

This is not the first time that such a program was launched at a state-supported university. In 2000, legislators in New Jersey successfully persuaded Rutgers University to close down its Animal Rights Law Center operated by well-known activist Professor Gary Francione after a sea of protest by sportsmen. 

?The bottom line is that state tax dollars should not be used to subsidize the animal rights lobby,? remarked Pidgeon. ?I believe the citizens of Michigan will agree.? 

Sportsmen can contact Peter McPherson, president of Michigan State University at 517-355-6560 to voice their displeasure over the university?s decision to support the Animal Legal and Historical Web Center. Letters should be addressed to: Office of the President, Michigan State University, 450 Administration Building, East Lansing, MI 48824-1046.

The U.S. Sportsmen?s Alliance protects the rights of hunters, anglers and trappers nationally in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress and through public education programs. For more information about the U.S. Sportsmen?s Alliance and its work, call (614) 888-4868 or visit its website, http://www.ussportsmen.org/.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

In any communication any of us make to MSU authorities, we should point out that, in addition to being anti-hunting/fishing, this fellow and his cronies are anti-ag school, anti-veterinary school, and anti-research of any kind with animal involvement -- anything that, in their biased perspective, exploits animals.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

As a MSU grad, I shared my thoughts with the President.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

MSU must be listening, at least they updated the web page and removed the reference to the ALDF on its title page. The struggle continues!


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I am also an MSU alumnus, and I have expressed my didsdain for this to the President of the University. While they have removed the anti-hunting links from the page, that is all they plan on doing.

The next step for hunters and hunting supporters is to contact their elected officials and demand that our tax money not be used for this.

Dan


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Is this what you've been looking for?

Lawmaker fights Michigan State's tie to animal rights group 

http://www.mlive.com/newsflash/regi..._BC_MI--AnimalRights&&news&newsflash-michigan


----------

